# Lava erupting from volcano



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;JId_Cy-KcJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JId_Cy-KcJs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Nyiragongo Lava Lake - Congo*

[video=youtube;boHQ2ny4Di4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boHQ2ny4Di4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Lava Lake Crust Break - Hawaii Volcanoes National Park*

[video=youtube;PbG-8URKnm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbG-8URKnm8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

*Anak Krakatau*

[video=youtube;JmPuy-pqIQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmPuy-pqIQE&feature=related[/video]


----------

